# Verzerrungsfilter



## Black Panter (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich verusch grad die sonne aus dem tutorial nachzubaun..

ich bin bis zu dem punkt gekommen, wo man den kreis wölben muss.

jetzt hab ich das problem, das ich mit keinem filter deisen effekt erzielen kann.

ich habe die englische photoshop cs4 version.

in einem anderen thread hieß es das der verzerrungsfilter auf englisch distrot heißt. dieser eintrag ist jedeoch grau hinterlegt und somit nicht anwählbar.


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2009)

Moin
Erstmal vorneweg: Halte dich bitte an die Netiquette bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung.

Desweiteren: Welches Tutorial meinst du?

mfg


----------



## Black Panter (8. Januar 2009)

Sry. Wird nicht wieder vorkommen.

Ich meine dieses Tutorial hier: http://www.psd-tutorials.de/membert...ekte-erstellen_eine-neue-sonne-erstellen.html

Grüße aus Japan
Sören


----------



## Semjasa (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe selbiges Problem. Bei mir ist es zufällig ein ähnliches Tutorial wie bei meinem Vorredner. Kann auch den Wölbungseffekt nicht anwenden.

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Januar 2009)

Könntet ihr evtl. einen Screenshot von eurer Ebenenpalette posten?
Ich konnte den Fehler auf die Schnelle leider nicht rekonstruieren.

Philip


----------



## Black Panter (9. Januar 2009)

Hier ist der Screenshot.


----------



## Boromir (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal ganz stark das ihr im 16 bit Modus arbeitet. Wenn Ihr eine neue Datei erstellt darauf achten das es auf 8bit eingestellt ist. Sonst funktionieren einige Filter nicht.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das auf dem Screenshot richtig sehe, sind es sogar 32. Also: unter "Bild" > "Modus" die Farbtiefe wieder runterschrauben und alles ist "feini fein". 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Black Panter (9. Januar 2009)

Okay. Werde ich gleich mal versuchen.

Aber wieso funktionieren einige Filter nur im 8-Bit Modus?


----------



## Semjasa (11. Januar 2009)

gute Frage, in meinem Photoshop 5 gingen die Filter auch mit 32bit


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2009)

Bist du dir da sicher? Ich bin der Meinung, dass die 32bit erst bei CS2 eingeführt wurden. Bei der 7er stehen einem nämlich auch nur maximal 16bit zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Panter (11. Januar 2009)

Jedenfals klappt jetzt alles bei mir so wie es soll. =)

Vielen dank für die Tips. =)


----------

